# Looking to get my Beretta PX4 Slide refinished



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm thinking about getting my Beretta PX4 Slide refinished / polished / changed to silver.

I've seen someone post a beautiful picture of their PX 4 that they had this done to.

It looked great to me.

Where did they get it done and what did it costs?

Thanks 

:smt1099


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I looked like crazy for that picture to see who's it was ( I remember seeing it too) but I couldn't find it anywhere.... I made a few compliments of the pic when the poster put them up and I did ask where it was done and how much. I don't recall prices, but I did bookmark the page.

http://www.robarguns.com/index.htm

hope this helps


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I had CCR refinish the slide and controls on a Sig for me. I am confident they would do a good job on your Beretta. I just took these pics last weekend and have been meaning to post them anyway.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for your efforts.

Someone else found the picture and information for me.

It was CCR that did the fine work.

You can see it here :

http://berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?p=564401#post564401

+1 dosborn it looks good to me.

:smt1099


----------

